# How to stop a leak?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a 3" drilled hole in the tank, and a 2" bulkhead with a rubber gasket in the middle. I screwed in the end piece tightly to the bulkhead, but after adding water, it leaks.

What can I do to make it water tight? add another gasket at the other end? or???


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A wise man named Chris once told me "Silicone is your friend"


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Does 2" bulkhead too small for 3" hole?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

+1 I had the same issue but a small bead of silicon did the trick


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

kamal said:


> +1 I had the same issue but a small bead of silicon did the trick


Same. Loosen the nut, dry off the area (may need to lower the water) Add a ring of silicone (don't be afraid to put lots! I filled the gap) Then tighten the nut again. Any that gets on the threads will act like teflon tape. The silicone that gets squished by the nut will now be a gasket on the outside. Tidy up any big oozes, and you're good!

Let it set for 24 hours (I was impaitent, and it was filled up again after 3 hours) and done!

However, I think that 3" is too big for that bulk head. I could be wrong though.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The bulkhead is 2" drain, but the head is wide enough to fit in a 3" hole 

I have to work it upside down as the tank is filled with 85G+ water >.<''


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

silicone! 

did you drill the tank before or after it was filled?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> silicone!
> 
> did you drill the tank before or after it was filled?


the tank was drilled before it was filled 

problem fixed!  with silicone!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

See the white stuff? under the bulkhead? 

white silicone....


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you use marine safe silicone? I don't know of a marine safe silicone that is white. Generally white silicone has mold resistant chemicals that are harmful to fish.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

GE makes a Siicone I in white.....I almost picked it up by accident last time. I don't know if this is what Alex used but I know they make it


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Good to know.

Is this a 100% silicone based product and is it reef safe? Do they have it in clear or black? I am assuming you can get this at home depot so before I take a drive I wanted to check.

Need to build another sump


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I used nuflex 302 general purpose silicone



Don't know if it is reef safe, but my fish seems fine with the clear version


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Should be fine for such a small application.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If anything they'll just get bigger breasts with the silicone =P


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

LMAO!! Good one


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> If anything they'll just get bigger breasts with the silicone =P


LMAO  and back problems


----------

